# Tiffany Bean Necklace...SMALL OR MINI?



## Coachfanatic

This will be my next Tiffany purchase.  Hmmmmmmm, I'll ask DH for it for Valentine's Day.  LOL!

Anyway, what is the size of the small bean and the mini bean?  Any photos to compare?  There is no size listed on tiffany.com and living in Montana, there aren't any stores close by.  Believe me!  

If you gals have any photos of you wearing these beans, please post and tell me what one you're wearing.  

Thanks!


----------



## supersash

Is there a third bean size? I know I accidently ordered it in the wrong size, and the bean was huge and scary, lol.  I *think* I have the mini bean. I'll look around and post photos!!!


----------



## Coachfanatic

Yea, there are three sizes.  I know I don't want the largest.  Let me know if you find photos.  Thanks!


----------



## aquablueness

supersash said:


> Is there a third bean size? I know I accidently ordered it in the wrong size, and the bean was huge and scary, lol. I *think* I have the mini bean. I'll look around and post photos!!!


 

haha oh my gosh! "the bean was huge and scary" haha, that actually made me chuckle!


----------



## ducky112

Get the mini! It's nice and subtle!


----------



## Coachfanatic

ducky112 said:


> Get the mini! It's nice and subtle!



That's the mini!?  I better get that one for sure, the small would be too big.  LOVE it on you!!!


----------



## supersash

yup, that's mine also!! its the perfect size!

and yes...the small bean.  it is scary!! LOL


----------



## ladyjane76

Im not sure, but I think I have the middle size, I'll have to go check it out, I love mine, it was the first"real" piece of jewl I bought for myself! Great subtle little piece!


----------



## maguses

I love the one with diamonds!

BTW the bean was worn in by the lead actress in The Devil Wears Prada, but that was before she turned evil and fashionable


----------



## tweetie

I have both... I used to like the mini, but now I find it too dainty and prefer the small bean.  It looks a bit funny on it's own, but I prefer how it looks under an open collared shirt than the mini.


----------



## stacmck

^^Do you have any pics of you wearing the small bean?


----------



## fashion16

bump! would love to see pics of the small bean on someone. Called Tiffany CS today and they said the mini bean is .4 inches long, small is .75 inches long and the medium is .8 inches long. I thought that was weird b/c the dimensions of the small and medium is so similar, it doesn't make sense that they would be so similar in length but be two different sizes.


----------



## ahertz

Here's the medium, sorry I don't have the small or mini to compare...


----------



## fashion16

how do you like the medium? it isn't as big as I thought it would be. Do you feel that the chain is sturdy?


----------



## TylerDurden

I only like the mini size. It comes on a 16" chain only so if you want that size but on a longer chain you have to get it lengthened.


----------



## ahertz

Fashion16: I do like it. I've had it for about five years so it doesn't make it into the rotation as much as it used to, but it does look good with collared shirts. The chain is absolutely sturdy.


----------



## AngelBABY84

I love my mini, even the SA said he personally preferred the mini on MOST people


----------



## fashion16

^^Thanks, AngelBaby, it seems like most people have a preference for the mini.


----------



## chinkee21

Pretty necklace! I think the mini is the perfect size too!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have the mini bean in gold; it is the perfect size for daily wear.  I'll try to get a pic of it.


----------



## fashion16

My mini bean came in the mail today and I LOVE IT! It is simple yet attention getting, it is classic yet still young feeling. Love it! Thanks for the recommendations everyone!


----------



## Faith

I have the mini and wear it practically every day.


----------



## materialgurl

i just got the mini today! i love it =)


----------



## k13mart

Where do you buy the mini's? Tiffany's site doesn't seem to have them. Is there any other reliable site?


----------



## fashion16

I got mine off Tiffany.com. I had to go to the size box and use the drop down to select the mini size.


----------



## FlgirlFM

Here is my mini


----------



## NurseAnn

I know this thread is old.  I was hoping you guys could help ease my worries.  I just received my new mini bean today ordered directly from Tiffany's and it seems a little off.  Can you tell me if there's a hallmark on any of your mini bean necklaces?  Mine has nothing on either side of the bean whereas my open heart is signed on the back side of the heart.  Also, the necklace arrived to me in multiple big knots and the clasp on it is broken (it won't close it just sticks open).  This is the only negative experience I have ever had with Tiffany's.  I intend to take it back but don't want to have them just fix the clasp if the whole thing is not authentic.


----------



## neverenoughbags

I've got the medium bean on the 18" chain... it's got a hallmark on the back of the bean.  Not sure if that's the case with the mini as well....


----------



## ahertz

NurseAnn said:


> I know this thread is old.  I was hoping you guys could help ease my worries.  I just received my new mini bean today ordered directly from Tiffany's and it seems a little off.  Can you tell me if there's a hallmark on any of your mini bean necklaces?  Mine has nothing on either side of the bean whereas my open heart is signed on the back side of the heart.  Also, the necklace arrived to me in multiple big knots and the clasp on it is broken (it won't close it just sticks open).  This is the only negative experience I have ever had with Tiffany's.  I intend to take it back but don't want to have them just fix the clasp if the whole thing is not authentic.



The back of my (medium) bean says:

Tiffany & Co.
Elsa Peretti
925

Mine's from about 2003.


----------



## materialgurl

I have the mini...

and it says exactly what *ahertz* posted above

mine is from this year

u better call and ask about it!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Thanks for your responses everybody! It just seems weird to me. I called customer service and they were nice but not exactly reassuring. She told me that sometimes they change the designs from year to year and that she was fairly sure that it was authentic but she wasn't able to pull up a picture of it that didn't have a hallmark even though they usually are marked.  One way or another I took it back to a Tiffany store and they are going to send me a brand new one because the clasp was broken either way and I shouldn't have to wait for a repair on something that was supposed to look brand new. It was a good thing the SA knew me because she definately gave the necklace I brought in a good long look until I told her what customer service told me. I can imagine that it all looked very suspicious to them but no one indicated that they thought so. I hope either way that the one hey sende is marked but if it isn't at least I'll know it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## neverenoughbags

Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## twin53

i like the mini much better


----------



## Matt27

I'm a little confused about the sizes... people keep referring to the "mini". The website lists both a 9mm and a 12mm. Is the 12mm the "mini"? 12mm = 0.4" wide. What is the 9mm then? A newer size? An even mini-er mini??? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## NurseAnn

I was confused about this too. I just bought the 12mm one because I liked how it looked on. The receipt says "mini". it is so small (but perfect) I can't imagine getting the 9mm. By the way the one I just received directly from tiffanys was not marked on the back of the bean like older editions are. Just thought I'd answer my old question since now I know the answer.


----------



## Matt27

NurseAnn said:


> I was confused about this too. I just bought the 12mm one because I liked how it looked on. The receipt says "mini". it is so small (but perfect) I can't imagine getting the 9mm.



Great! Thanks for the info! I'd like to buy one for my girlfriend but I was a little confused about the sizes. I think the 12mm "mini" will be just right.
Thanks again!


----------



## StayClassy

Just got the mini for my 21st birthday! My older sister gave it to me because my childhood nickname is "Bean". Looks cute and I love it very much.


----------



## niseixtenshi

ducky112 said:


> Get the mini! It's nice and subtle!



That's really cute! Great, now I want one...


----------



## wxl011

need your help!
I just bought a 9mm(extra mini?) bean pendant as a V-day gift for my girl from tiffany official website, and it only has hall mark on the clasp with a tag said it is "made expressly for tiffany co. in Spain".I saw the previous message on this forum said that it should has hallmark on the back of the little bean, so Im worried about if it is a authentic one.
Somebody can help with this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahertz

^^ I'm guessing that if it's from tiffany.com you're just fine. Call customer service, though, if you feel uncertain.


----------



## wxl011

called custom service, SA said the manufacture company changed years ago, so the style of bean are changed as well.


----------



## Jeneen

So is the 12mm considered mini? I'm still confused...

I didn't try on the 9mm but I tried on the 12mm, and that seemed like the perfect size for me... does anyone have pics of the 9mm?


----------



## wxl011

Jeneen,

I asked sale assistant and she said the 9mm bean is a new design,which means 12mm should be considered as mini previously.

If we still call 12mm as mini, I agree that we can call 9mm "extra mini"


----------



## tillie46

I love the Mini Bean.........isn't it from the Tiffany, Elsa Peretti Collection?


----------



## Jeneen

wxl011 said:


> Jeneen,
> 
> I asked sale assistant and she said the 9mm bean is a new design,which means 12mm should be considered as mini previously.
> 
> If we still call 12mm as mini, I agree that we can call 9mm "extra mini"


 
Thank you for that info!! Much appreciated. I like the 12mm or "mini" ... hoping that is my Valentine's gift


----------



## ahertz

^^ I hope so too! Much better than the skillet my DH has hidden in his closet...


----------



## Jeneen

^ I got practical gifts for Christmas, so I'd really like something a lil sweet!


----------



## noon

this thread is making me want one! I have the tiffany bean earrings and I love them.


----------



## Jeneen

now you are putting ideas into my head ^ hmmm the earrings!


----------



## Jeneen

Update: my sweetheart gave me the 12mm "mini bean" for Valentine's day - I love it and it will probably become my "everyday" necklace


----------



## noon

^ aww congrats!


----------



## watalily

Is the mini bean unproportional? Where one end is slightly larger than the other? I just noticed that on mine ... but it doesn't look so on the Tiffany website. Thanks!


----------



## momofgirls

ahertz said:


> ^^ I hope so too! Much better than the skillet my DH has hidden in his closet...


 LOL, thats funny.


----------



## Chanticleer

Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but I checked Tiffany's website and they say the bean necklace is no longer available.  Are they only available in the Tiffany stores?


----------



## ahertz

What size are you looking for?  I'm guessing they're just low on stock right now. http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1


----------



## Chanticleer

ahertz said:


> What size are you looking for? I'm guessing they're just low on stock right now. http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1


 

I kind of like the mini.  When I looked at Tiffany's website  a week or so ago it stated that the bean necklace was no longer available.   I see by your link that the necklace is on there now.  I'm assuming that this size is the "regular".  BTW, thanks for the info!


----------



## Jinsun

Hello everyone.

From the info I read in this thread....if I want to get the mini bean I should order 12 mm instead of 9mm correct?  Also does anyone know if this comes in white gold?  I can only find sterling and platinum online.  Thanks!


----------



## momofgirls

Jinsun said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> From the info I read in this thread....if I want to get the mini bean I should order 12 mm instead of 9mm correct? Also does anyone know if this comes in white gold? I can only find sterling and platinum online. Thanks!


 If I am not mistaken the 9mm is the mini mini and the 12mm is the mini.


----------



## etoile_30

Oh my goodness! I'm so confused with all the size names!

I've currently got the one which comes on a 16 inch chain, and measures about 3/4 of an inch long. Which size is this? Is this the enormous "small" size?


----------

